# Favourite modular crimping tool?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use the ratchet one you mentioned. Love it!


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

I have this one as part of a kit. The kit will allow you to do 4pos. and 6pos. telco lines as well. I usually use Sentinel RJ-45s

http://tools.tycoelectronics.com/moplprto8ca5.html


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

looks like they're running a 10% off of anything over $75. Enter promo10


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

i use one from cablepro and also have one harris


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I use that Tyco one too. Works like a charm.


----------



## leslie53 (Dec 26, 2010)

*ideal tool*

any installation or repair always has an ideal tool in the mix :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a set of ideal ratcheting crimpers. Work great and I have had them for years.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ideal all the way

-Matt


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Call me old school, but I have a few of the Tyco/AMP crimpers. The tolerances are much tighter than the ideal products. I have some Paladin coax ones that are okay. Nothing beats my Kings crimpers for precision video.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

What kinda job requires the tool.Can't use patch cords?


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

I've done lots of data work in the past and was wondering where you require this tool.Can't use factory patch cords?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

crosport said:


> What kinda job requires the tool.Can't use patch cords?


 No, I can't use patch cords. I'm running 150' of armoured CAT5E, and it doesn't come with the plug ends on it.


----------



## Rap2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ideal RJ45 crimpers suck, they cost about 70-80 bucks and I have worn out both the ratcheting ones and the other type with the fulcrum in the same place as a set of strippers..

The one that works the best is the cheap pair from rat shack for 25 bucks with the fulcrum in the front like a nut cracker..


----------



## Rap2 (Dec 17, 2010)

OBTW the ideal crimpers suck because they have a cheap plastic die to hold the crimp in place which wears out.

this one the die is cast steel, just so happens to be the cheap import....




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lär_kontakt_RJ11_och_RJ45_Crimping_pliers.jpg


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The Tyco (AMP) tool is the best one....The Ideal tool gives you bad crimps sometimes I found.


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Ideal's Ratcheting Telemaster crimper, and it seemed pretty good to me.


 
you'd be right. :thumbup:


----------

